# Goodbye



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh im so sorry to hear that! Best wishes for you xx
RIP <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Rest in Peace, sweet kitty.

My condolences.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You made the right decision & I like the ring idea. You will carry him in your heart-he was a beautiful cat.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou guys. I remember now we were leaving the vet and mum wwas listening to her music and the song that was on was i miss you when your gone. it was so sad and mum pointed it out and i just burst into tears. He really did have a big place in my heart.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

this was the song i played the way home crying to.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Awww....He was gorgeous! Its wonderful you had such a long time with him, even though you will miss him, find peace in knowing you did the right thing for your beloved baby. R.I.P Bigboy and (((hugs))) to you from another kitty lover
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou guys. its been almost 2 days now and it feels like 2 years. I miss him.


----------

